# USB mouse not coming up after installation

## mrpringle

Hi,

I have been using the livecd to do a clean install of gentoo over the network. I have been using the browser to follow the online instructions from the gentoo handbook.

The arch is amd64 and I have a GA-P35-DS4 motherboard. I have a USB mouse which works under the gentoo 2007 livecd, but as soon as I reboot into the new gentoo installation the mouse cursor doesn't show up on the screen.

I can only assume the mouse is being detected because it lights up. I am using genkernel to compile the kernel

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks

----------

## slackline

 *mrpringle wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I can only assume the mouse is being detected because it lights up. I am using genkernel to compile the kernel
> 
> 

 

You can check whether the USB mouse is being using lsusb from sys-apps/usbutils

```

emerge -av usbutils

lsusb -v

```

This will tell you if its being detected properly.  Post the output from lsusb -v as well as the output from dmesg after unplugging and plugging the mouse back in (i.e. unplug mouse, plug it back in then dmesg | tail -n50).

----------

## WakkaDojo

Not sure of the exact problem, but what kernel are you using? I know that any upgrade to a 2.6.23-X kernel using make oldconfig will not enable USB mouses because they moved the HID section. If you are using a 2.6.23-X kernel just check:

```
Device Drivers --->

   HID Devices --->

      USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support --->

         [pick whatever you need]

```

----------

## mrpringle

 *WakkaDojo wrote:*   

> Not sure of the exact problem, but what kernel are you using? I know that any upgrade to a 2.6.23-X kernel using make oldconfig will not enable USB mouses because they moved the HID section. If you are using a 2.6.23-X kernel just check:
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers --->
> 
> ...

 

I will post the lsusb -v output soon, but in the livecd kernel config there is an option:

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y in the HID section, which isn't an option in the kernel I am building: 2.6.23-r3.

----------

## mrpringle

Here is lsusb -v from the gentoo installation where the mouse doesn't work

```

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1532:0101  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x1532 

  idProduct          0x0101 

  bcdDevice           21.00

  iManufacturer           1 Razer

  iProduct                2 Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID              10.01

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      73

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               2

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID              10.01

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      47

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               8

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

and here is the dmesg after unplugging and reconnecting the mouse

```

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v10.01 Mouse [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2

input: Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v10.01 Keyboard [Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2

```

----------

## mrpringle

Ok, I found out the problem. The mouse wasn't working because I didn't have gpm started.

----------

